
‘THE GOOD CENSOR’: Leaked Google Briefing - jarsin
https://www.breitbart.com/tech/2018/10/09/the-good-censor-leaked-google-briefing-admits-abandonment-of-free-speech-for-safety-and-civility/
======
0xmohit
> But the 85-page briefing, titled “The Good Censor,” admits that Google and
> other tech platforms now “control the majority of online conversations” and
> have undertaken a “shift towards censorship” in response to unwelcome
> political events around the world.

> Responding to the leak, an official Google source said the document should
> be considered internal research, and not an official company position.

> The briefing labels the ideal of unfettered free speech on the internet a
> “utopian narrative” that has been “undermined” by recent global events as
> well as “bad behavior” on the part of users.

~~~
cromwellian
Rather than read Breitbart's twisted cherry-picked summary, it might be better
to read the actual slides prior to form your own opinion.

